# Frozen Darkling Beetles?



## MamaHog (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, everyone! This is my first post on the forum but I've been reading a lot over the past several months. Thank you all for your contribution to newbies learning proper hedgehog care!

I have been raising a mealworm colony for my hedgehog, Noam (as in Noam Chomsky) for a few months. I'm moving apartments and don't want to bring a collection of darkling beetles with me to my new place. 

I have found resources on freezing mealworms but none on their beetle form- is it ok to feed frozen beetles to my Noam? I have read that worms can be fed to hedgehogs after thawing for a few minutes, and as long as they have not been out too long (so they don't rot). I have also read not to feed dead beetles to Noam so I don't introduce foreign bacteria. 

I just put my colony in the freezer and basically want to know if I need to throw my beetles away, or if it's ok to feed them to my hedgie. 

Thanks for your time and input!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

From what I have heard freezing is fine for mealworms so I don't see why freezing darling beetles would cause a problem. Everything you said seems correct to me, so as long as you feed them as soon as they are thawed it will be fine.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Bindi's been getting frozen mealworm pupae & beetles as part of her diet for a few months now.  No problem at all! Pancake likes them too.


----------



## MamaHog (Dec 3, 2015)

Thank you both so much for your speedy responses! I'm so glad I won't have to throw the beetles out- Noam loves them!


----------



## SunshineAcreWormFarm (Apr 20, 2016)

Our Snoopy prefers mealworms to beetles but if Noam is willing to eat them you should be all good!


----------

